# Cost of Architect for Attic Conversion



## CorkHombre (27 Mar 2018)

I am getting an attic conversion but will require planning permission. The builder has told me I will need a architect/engineer to do up the plans and sign off the work. I have a quote of approx 25K for the builder & should take about 3 or 4 weeks. But when I contacted an Architect, I got a quote of 3.5K, this seems a bit expensive to me. Has anyone out there got an Architect/Engineer to Do up plans,Apply for Planning permission,site visits and sign off work... if so how much did it cost? ... is 3.5K excessive?


----------



## noproblem (27 Mar 2018)

To me it sounds very expensive, I would have been thinking of half of that or less inc vat.  If he charged €100 per hour that would mean 35 hrs work, i'd love to know how many hrs work he/she would be investing in this?


----------



## nutty nut (2 Apr 2018)

CorkHombre said:


> I am getting an attic conversion but will require planning permission. The builder has told me I will need a architect/engineer to do up the plans and sign off the work. I have a quote of approx 25K for the builder & should take about 3 or 4 weeks. But when I contacted an Architect, I got a quote of 3.5K, this seems a bit expensive to me. Has anyone out there got an Architect/Engineer to Do up plans,Apply for Planning permission,site visits and sign off work... if so how much did it cost? ... is 3.5K excessive?


Shop around. Thats just silly money


----------



## Carnmore (2 Apr 2018)

The attic conversion seems expensive too. I know someone getting one done and was quoted €10k for the loft in a first floor apartment providing two bedrooms and a bathroom.


----------



## kceire (12 Apr 2018)

CorkHombre said:


> I am getting an attic conversion but will require planning permission. The builder has told me I will need a architect/engineer to do up the plans and sign off the work. I have a quote of approx 25K for the builder & should take about 3 or 4 weeks. But when I contacted an Architect, I got a quote of 3.5K, this seems a bit expensive to me. Has anyone out there got an Architect/Engineer to Do up plans,Apply for Planning permission,site visits and sign off work... if so how much did it cost? ... is 3.5K excessive?



I know of one person that charges €1750 all in for a typical attic conversion to a typical house in Dublin to get through the planning stage. This includes all fees and outlays. 

OS Maps
Prints
Newspaper notice
Site notice
Council application fee. 

After planning is obtained (hopefully), hand over to the engineer for structural design, BCMS Commencement Notice Lodgement administration,  inspection and certification is about €1250 plus VAT.

So in my opinion, your quote is very reasonable.


----------



## kceire (12 Apr 2018)

Carnmore said:


> The attic conversion seems expensive too. I know someone getting one done and was quoted €10k for the loft in a first floor apartment providing two bedrooms and a bathroom.



10k for a loft conversion in a building that contains other apartments? Planning, fire cert and disabled access cert is required here. 
Connection to the main fire alarm panel, and sign off on that alone would be a few bob. 

10k sounds suspiciously cheap in my opinion! Owner also needs management company approval and the appointment of an Assigned Certifier.


----------



## Leo (13 Apr 2018)

kceire said:


> 10k sounds suspiciously cheap in my opinion!



And I'm going to guess the person quoting 10k told the owners they didn't need certs!


----------

